# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Những điều cần lưu ý khi sử dụng máy giặt hơi nước

## anhhailua

Máy giặt hơi nước (True Steam) nghe có vẻ khá lạ nhưng thực chất nó là một tính năng trên một số dòng máy giặt hiện nay như LG, Samsung hay Electrolux. Máy giặt hơi nước bao gồm có 3 lựa chọn cho người sử dụng. Bạn có thể chỉ giặt với nước thông thường, hay giặt nước kết hợp với hơi nước, hoặc chỉ sử dụng giặt hơi nước mà thôi. Giặt hơi nước sẽ giúp cho quần áo của bạn sạch hơn, trông mới hơn.

*1. Máy giặt hơi nước là gì?*


Máy giặt sử dụng công nghệ giặt hơi nước là loại máy giặt có khả năng tự đun sôi nước ngay trong ống dẫn và chuyển thành hơi bằng bộ tạo hơi nước. Sau đó phun vào lồng giặt dưới dạng phun sương nhẹ nhàng, thẩm thấu vào từng sợi vải giúp giặt sạch các vết bẩn cứng đầu hiệu quả.



*Nếu bạn đang chọn mua máy giặt hơi nước hay máy giặt thường cho gia đình, có thể tham khảo một số mẫu được bán tại siêu thị trưc tuyến META.vn:*


Chu trình giặt hơi nước chỉ dựa vào hơi nước rất nóng và không sử dụng bột giặt để loại bỏ mùi hôi và bụi bẩn khỏi vải sợi. Máy giặt này quay với tốc độ cao đến nỗi hơi nước thẩm thấu và vệ sinh từ trong ra ngoài từng món đồ giặt. Mặc dù máy quay nhanh, nhưng hầu hết các máy giặt hơi nước đều an toàn đối với đồ giặt mềm mỏng.

*2. Những điều cần lưu ý khi sử dụng máy giặt hơi nước:*

*Chọn vị trí đặt máy giặt hơi nước thích hợp*


Điều đầu tiên là nên đặt máy ở vị trí bằng phẳng, vững chắc, rộng rải và khô thoáng để tránh rò rỉ điện gây nguy hiểm cho người dùng, không nên đặt máy giặt ở nơi chông chênh, gồ ghề vì khi máy hoạt động có thể gây ra tiếng ồn.



*Nên chọn nhiệt độ giặt cho phù hợp*


Nhiệt độ giặt vào khoảng 400C là hợp lí nhất cho quần áo thường, vừa đủ để bột giặt có thể thấm vào quần áo và đánh bật các vết bẩn. Ở nhiệt độ quá cao, quần áo của bạn có thể bị co lại, nhăn và mất tính co dãn vốn có, làm hư hại đến kiểu dáng của quần áo.

*Thường xuyên vệ sinh máy giặt hơi nước*


Khi máy đã giặt hoặc sấy xong, bạn nên mở cửa lồng giặt để hơi nước thoát ra ngoài, tránh làm đọng nước trong lồng giặt gây mùi khó chịu, đồng thời, bạn cũng nên thường xuyên lau chùi cặn bột giặt còn bám trên thành máy để tránh lưu lại mùi bộ giặt và mùi ẩm móc ảnh hưởng đến các mẻ giặt sau đó. Ngoài ra, bạn nên kiểm tra ống xả nước thường xuyên, vì do lâu ngày không chùi rửa, ống dẫn có thể không dẫn được nước vào trong máy.



*Đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng và kiểm tra máy giặt định kì*


Bạn nên kiểm tra định kỳ máy giặt hơi nước từ 2 đến 4 tháng 1 lần và đọc sách hướng dẫn sử dụng để có biện pháp bôi trơn dầu mỡ vào các chi tiết quyết định của ổ trục chuyển động máy.



*Tham khảo thêm những bài sau đây:*


*Hy vọng bài viết này hữu ích với bạn!*

----------

